# Did Kai Greene pass out at Gold???s Venice?



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2009)

Monday morning, and a lot of rumors were started on the Getbig boards that Kai Greene, while training at Gold???s Gym of Venice over the weekend, passed out while doing cardio, and someone called 911 to get him help. Furthermore, they said he was taken to the emergency room too.

Well, I received a few calls today on this matter to set the story straight.  According to various people, Kai was training and working on his third round of cardio. When he finished the cardio, he was quite tired, and laid down in the back of the gym to catch his breath.  Some member of the gym saw him back there, and ran up the to front desk, and told them that somebody was passed out in the back of the gym.  According to them, no one called 911.  Kai rested, then got up, walked to his car, and drove himself home. 

Now, another confirmed source said that he DID pass out.  He was on a stairclimber, doing cardio, and missed a step, whereas he fell off and passed out. They did call 911, but by the time they got there, he was ok, and he left on his own.

So until Kai tells us the truth on what happened, we will just have to wait.

Kai intends to come into the Arnold Classic at 270 pounds. He is currently at 276 pounds, from his original off season weight of 303 pounds.






YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2009)

*2009 Arnold Classic Predictions*

*2009 Arnold Classic Predictions*
by Getbig.com

Rain, snow or shine, on March 6th, we will be heading to the 2009 IFBB Arnold Classic in downtown Columbus, Ohio.   And as we do every year, many of us like to predict on how will win and who may not be the best at the contest.  Of course this is just for fun, because in reality, none of us know how one is going to look in stage that day, but via rumors, reports and talk from follow competitors, fans and training and diet partners, the hype has begun. So who do I think will place well at the 2009 Arnold Classic. Here it goes, based on the 13 athletes that should be there.

*1 ??? Victor Martinez.*  Yes, a knee injury sidelined Victor from competing in the 2008 Mr. Olympia, in which many thought, if he had been healthy, could have been the new king. Instead, Victor now has some doubts from his fans, and others around the globe, on whether Victor will be ready when he gets on that state. Yes, he upper body should look fantastic, but will his legs match his incredible physique??? I think it will, and at the end, Victor will be crowned in first place.

*2 ??? Branch Warren. * What? The man from Texas in second place? No way? Well, once again, we have a competitor who was injured going into the 2008 Mr. Olympia, and is very hungry on proving that he is on top of the bodybuilding world. Branch has been training very hard in Texas, and judging by fellow reports out there, he is ready to go, and will look his best at the Arnold. Branch should surprise the rest of the top competitors.

*3 ??? Toney Freeman.*  I didn???t predict Toney would do well at the 2008 Mr. Olympia, and boy was I wrong. And Tony let me know it too! Toney backstage before he even went on at prejudging blasted me and said ???I will prove you wrong???. And he did.  But this is a new year, and it looks like Toney could of perfected his style and his physique in terms on final preparation. Toney will look good, and will impress all of us again.

*4 ??? Kai Greene*.  Kai  Greene was third last year at this contest, but also was injured soon afterwards. Kai is looking good now, and he may have a chance to be in the top two. However, reports of Kai being 292 pounds has worried some that he may not be able to shed all that weight and look 100% great for the Arnold in time.  Thus, I am putting Kai in 4th place.

*5 ??? Silvio Samuel.* Silvio let me know it big time when I chose him in second place in my predictions for the 2009 IFBB Ironman Pro. Said how can I not predict him in first at that show. At the time, Moe El Moussawi looked great, but in the last few days, faltered in his preparations, in which Silvio handily won the 2009 Ironman.  But the 2009 Arnold Classic is a much tougher competitor field. The top four above Silvio did not compete in the Ironman, and rumors are they will look great. Have we seen the best of Silvio at the Ironman? Or will Silvio step it up a little more and beat my prediction of 5th place.

*6 -  Dennis James.*  Two shows last year, the Tampa and the Europa, Dennis James came in second place, with Toney Freeman beating him. Dennis was not happy with those results, because Dennis looked real good.  At the Olympia, Dennis was one spot behind Silvio, which means that Dennis is going to have to look spectacular in order to move up from 6th place here.  Go Dennis Go!

*7 ??? Moe El Moussawi.*  We had such high predictions for Moe for the 2009 Ironman, but Moe just wasn???t 100% there.  In terms of getting ready, Moe gained 10+ pounds, but lost some of his shredded look.  Moe has beat Silvio in the past, and if Moe can come back to his shredded look, and take his time in getting ready in the final days of the show, he may surprise us all, and place higher here. And if he doesn???t, then Ronny Rockel, Gustavo Badell and Johnnie Jackson just may pass him up.

*8 ??? Ronny Rockel.*  Surprised us all at the 2009 Ironman, which many saying that he should of placed second there above Moe El Moussawi.  So Ronny has something to prove, coming into the Arnold with a motivation to show others that he is better and will be more shredded at this show.

*9 ??? Gutavo Badell.* Gustavo was supposed to compete in the Ironman, but dropped out, due to family obligations.  But with Gustavo, you never know how good or bad he will look on stage.  I hope he looks good, and comes back to the overall shape he was at one time, but this year may be difficult. We will see.

*10 ??? Johnnie Jackson.*  Johnnie entered into the 2009 Ironman at the last possible minute, and looked much worse than any of us predicted we will be.  Johnnie could and should of looked much better than what he did, and I know he will improve coming into the Arnold Classic. The question is, with this tough lineup, can he do better than 10th place.

*11 ??? Ahmad Haider.*  At the 2009 Ironman, Ahmad qualified for the Mr. Olympia by placing 5th. He looked good, but I am not sure how much more can Ahmad improve, giving his fellow competitors an edge. I may be wrong, but Ahmad by just place out of the top 10 here in Columbus.

*12 ??? Marcus Haley.*   A tough lineup here, and his will be good experience for Marcus. Whereas Marcus will not crack the top 10, he does have a change to prove he is the best poser, with only perhaps Kai Greene, and maybe Toney Freeman challenging him for that. Have fun Marcus, the Arnold is one great contest.

*13 - Sergey Shelestov.* Wow ??? not sure why Sergey even wants to compete in this tough lineup, with almost no chance of not placing last, no matter how many people are in the lineup.  A very interesting choice to be invited for the Arnold.  Enjoy the show, and come in shape please!

Getbig Headlines » 2009 Arnold Classic Predictions


----------

